# nude prints



## 12sndsgood (Aug 8, 2013)

Anyone know a company that will print nude photos?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 8, 2013)

*plugs in printer, raises hand


----------



## 12sndsgood (Aug 8, 2013)

If the black in my printer wasn't bad I would have told her the same thing. lol.


----------



## kathyt (Aug 8, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> *plugs in printer, raises hand



That is the funniest come back I have seen from you. Good job R! I knew you had it in ya.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 8, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> *plugs in printer, raises hand



I'm going to die laughing if they turn out to be nudes of a 60 year old bald man with a pot belly and hairy nipples. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :lmao:



Now try to sleep tonight with that image burned in your brain.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 8, 2013)

gryphonslair99 said:


>


----------



## Tee (Aug 8, 2013)

Contact Blue Cube Imaging and ask them.  They deal with high end printing.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 8, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> That is the funniest come back I have seen from you. Good job R! I knew you had it in ya.


----------



## amolitor (Aug 9, 2013)

I think most photo printers will have no problem with nudes, within certain boundaries.

If the pictures would be, or might be, illegal within the relevant jurisdictions (standards vary) then there might be a problem. Some printers might have personal problems, but most will not.

Just ask. If they won't respond, move on. If they say no, move on. There's lots and lots and lots of printers out there. You should be able to find one pretty fast. I have nudes printed out by someone local, for convenience, and because I trust her not to run off with copies. The stuff I am printing is pretty much "tasteful nudes" but some of them are full frontal. I have not tested my printer's limits, but I am pretty sure that she'd be up for anything.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 9, 2013)

Avoid places like Wal-mart or your local drug store photo lab...but I guess that most 'professional' labs wouldn't have a problem unless (as noted) it appears that there is something illegal going on.


----------



## nycphotography (Aug 9, 2013)

Any pro lab should do them do problem. 

I know I've printed some with Adorama in NY, and they ship prints too.

"Adorama prints" or some such.


----------



## kathyt (Aug 9, 2013)

I use ProDpi and all of my boudoir products have came from them, and have never had a problem.


----------



## kathyt (Aug 9, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> >


OmG! Love this.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 9, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



Watch yourself.  Runnah could have been seriously injured.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 9, 2013)

This was the photo I wanted to post but it ain't mine.(Thank God!!!)  http://kidneycancerchronicles.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/6-fat-man.jpg
Not only is this photo not safe for work, it is just plain not safe.:mrgreen:


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 9, 2013)

As said earlier, most pro labs will print nudes.  However, I worked in a photo lab (film days) that was in a grocery store and their policy was that as long as it didn't involve kids or animals, they would print it.  At a place like that though, we never got the tasteful nudes, we just got close ups of boobs and men's junk.  I am not suggesting that you use a grocery store/pharmacy print lab, I am just saying that they would probably print them.


----------



## supercool2 (Aug 9, 2013)

I forgot to think about this when I took a shot at my son (jot quite 2) from behind naked, at the beach. I thought it was really cute. So do you think a place like mpix or smugmug would print it if its the backside of a toddler (little boy at beach) , or would I have to print this at home? Also, what about bath tub pictures ? So many things nowadays are viewed as a big no no. I don't want to get arrested for child porn if I happen to try to print my child's bathtub picture or something.


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 9, 2013)

its my opinion that pictures of semi-naked young children not portraying anything sexual... like you kid at the beach, is ok for most labs to print.  I mean Pampers puts baby bum on TV.  As for tub pics, I would say just make sure the frontal parts are covered.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Aug 12, 2013)

yeah its nothing that is really crude or anything, just topless of a girl flippping her hair in a somewhat silhouette. she came to me because she had asked several places and hasn't found one that would. i'll try a few suggestions listed, thanks everyone.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Aug 12, 2013)

Send me the photo. I need to look at it first before giving you suggestions where to print it.


----------



## Smokeyr67 (Aug 14, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> >



Get out of my bathroom!


----------

